# Edifier C3 oder S330D absegnung



## ShadowBear40K (4. März 2012)

Moin Leute,

dümple zurzeit auf meinen Logitech X-140 2.0 lautsprechern. Hab bei meinem Kumpel ne dicke edifier erlebt ( 5.1). Klanglich tolles Teil. 

Nun möchte ich auch ein wenig meine Beschallungshardware upgraden. Mir sind die von S330D oder C3 (2.1 system) von Edifier entgegen gekommen.

Ich benutze die Lautsprecher für alles- gaming, Filme und musik. Halt alles was man so abspielt.

Für welches soll ich mich entscheiden?


----------



## hydro (4. März 2012)

> Für welches soll ich mich entscheiden?


Meine Glaskugel ist gerade zur Reparatur...

Nee ehrlich, woher sollen wir das wissen, ohne deine Prioritäten zu kennen? :o


----------



## ShadowBear40K (4. März 2012)

Hab doch gesagt, dass es ein Alleskönner sein soll. Soll einfach vom P/L einfach passen. 

ps: Ich hab gefragt für welches ich mich entscheiden soll und nicht für welches ich mich entscheiden werde (grundlegender Unterschied zwischen den beiden Sätzen!)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich dazwischen entscheiden müßte würde ich das C3 nehmen wegen der in meinen Augen besseren Satelliten ( habe hier das C2 und S 550 ). Rein vom Klang würde ich aber eher 2.0 vorziehen  da dort der Mitten - Tieftonbereich besser ist der allerdings nicht ganz so weit runter reicht wie bei einem Sub. In etwa so etwas wie diese Systeme oder andere Studiomonitore


----------



## ShadowBear40K (4. März 2012)

ich bin seit meinem ersten PC nur auf 2.0 lautsprechern gefahren. Wollte jetzt mal nen 2.1 auch wegen dem Tieftönen eines Subs. Also ist der C3 die besser wahl. Hab ich mich auch schon irgendwie gedacht.


----------



## Thallassa (4. März 2012)

ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> ich bin seit meinem ersten PC nur auf 2.0 lautsprechern gefahren. Wollte jetzt mal nen 2.1 auch wegen dem Tieftönen eines Subs. Also ist der C3 die besser wahl. Hab ich mich auch schon irgendwie gedacht.


 
Also das Logitech X-140 ist kein 2.0 sondern ein -10 System, aus dem Ding komt ja nichtmal Musik sondern Lärm ^^ 

Dieser Aberglaube, dass VERNÜNFTIGE 2.0 Lautsprecher keinen Bass haben, ist völlig unbegründet, geh mal in ein HiFi-Geschäft und hör dir mal ordentliche Lautsprecher, 2.0 im Bereich von 200 Euro aufwärts an.
Da wird dir erstens auffallen, dass die klanglich weit besser sind, als sone Edifier und zweitens sie einen Bass haben und nicht so einen wummerwummerlärmBass, der Mitten schluckt.

Wenn du das aber nicht tun willst...Nimm das C3...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2012)

Bestell dir das C3 und eines der 2.0 Systeme und entscheide dann, das X 140 ist kein Maßstab für einen Vergleich. Das taugt eher zu einem Mainboard - Beeper


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

Das C3 ist sogar um einiges besser, wenn du noch ein paar Euronen drauf legst bekommst auch das Edifier S530D was noch mal ein Stück besser ist. Merkst du besonders wenn du auch Musik damit hören willst!


----------



## ShadowBear40K (4. März 2012)

Wusste garnicht das die x-140 sooo grausam sind xD Waren bis jetzt meine besten Lautsprecher 

Werde die C3 bestellen, weil die unter 150€ liegen. Edifier S530D ist mir doch schon ein wenig zu teuer. 

C3 anstatt die 2.0 edifier von Bakterius, weil ich garnicht erwähnt habe, dass ich nen ziemlich kleinen schreibtisch habe^^ Die Satellite sind schon ein gutes Stück kleiner als die 2.0er.

Danke für die guten Tipps.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2012)

> weil ich garnicht erwähnt habe, dass ich nen ziemlich kleinen schreibtisch habe


 
Da gäbe es doch so eine lustige Abgrenzung die sich Wand nennt, daran lassen sich Boxen oder auch Regale befestigen. 
Dann nimm das C3 wenn die Puppenstube kaum Platz läßt, ich wollte es ja nur erwähnt wegen dem Klang damit keiner klagen kann


----------



## ShadowBear40K (4. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da gäbe es doch so eine lustige Abgrenzung die sich Wand nennt, daran lassen sich Boxen oder auch Regale befestigen.
> Dann nimm das C3 wenn die Puppenstube kaum Platz läßt, ich wollte es ja nur erwähnt wegen dem Klang damit keiner klagen kann


 
ich kann, wenn ich vorm Pc sitze, die Wand berühren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2012)

ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> ich kann, wenn ich vorm Pc sitze, die Wand berühren



Wo ist denn dann der Monitor? Im Baum vor dem Fenster?


----------



## ShadowBear40K (4. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dann der Monitor? Im Baum vor dem Fenster?


 
haha.. nicht ganz.. an der Wand halt ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

Na dann häng doch die Satelliten neben dem Monitor an die Wand!


----------



## Madz (4. März 2012)

> Dieser Aberglaube, dass VERNÜNFTIGE 2.0 Lautsprecher keinen Bass haben,  ist völlig unbegründet, geh mal in ein HiFi-Geschäft und hör dir mal  ordentliche Lautsprecher, 2.0 im Bereich von 200 Euro aufwärts an.
> Da wird dir erstens auffallen, dass die klanglich weit besser sind, als  sone Edifier und zweitens sie einen Bass haben und nicht so einen  wummerwummerlärmBass, der Mitten schluckt.


Danke, ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. 

@shadowbear


An deiner Stelle würde ich aktive Nahfeldmonitore kaufen. Beispielsweise die Esi Near 08. Oder du sparst noch etwas und kaufst dir deine ersten "richtigen" Hifi Lautsprecher.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin ganz deiner Meinung.
> 
> @shadowbear
> 
> ...



Kein Mensch braucht HiFi Lautsprecher am PC! Ein sehr guten KH kann ich noch nachvollziehen aber............!
Die meisten haben doch ne gute Anlage da haste natürlich recht aber für den PC sind mehr als 250€ aus zu geben einfach Verschwendung!

ps. @Madz hab gerade gesehen das du bei luxx ja über 46k hast, bist wohl der quantenslipstream des hardwareluxx, heheh!


----------



## Madz (4. März 2012)

> Kein Mensch braucht HiFi Lautsprecher am PC! Ein sehr guten KH kann ich noch nachvollziehen aber............!


Was meinst du, was ich neben dem Rechner stehen habe?



> Die meisten haben doch ne gute Anlage da haste natürlich recht aber für  den PC sind mehr als 250€ aus zu geben einfach Verschwendung!


Was Verschwendung ist und was nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Thallassa (4. März 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht HiFi Lautsprecher am PC! Ein sehr guten KH kann ich noch nachvollziehen aber............!
> Die meisten haben doch ne gute Anlage da haste natürlich recht aber für den PC sind mehr als 250€ aus zu geben einfach Verschwendung!
> 
> ps. @Madz hab gerade gesehen das du bei luxx ja über 46k hast, bist wohl der quantenslipstream des hardwareluxx, heheh!


 
Es gibt Leute, die verzichten in unserem Zeitalter auf Fernseher und HiFi-Anlage und haben nur noch einen PC - dafür soll es dann trotzdem verschwendung sein? Ist ja im Endeffekt jedem selbst überlassen - ich habe lieber ein all in one. 
Oder menschen, die zwar eine HiFi Anlage haben, die aber z.B. in einem anderen Zimmer ist und eher selten genutzt wird, wenn man vor dem PC sitzt, da ist dann eher die HiFi-Anlage eine Verschwendung.

Geld ist in Klang IMMER gut angelegt, egal wo. Das kommt dann bloß darauf an, wie nötig es jeder einzelne hat.


----------



## doceddy (4. März 2012)

Von "HiFI" Lautsprechern am PC (-Tisch) halte ich auch nicht viel. Wenn man 2.0 nimmt, müssen die LS im Vergleich zu PC-Audio-Systemen relativ groß sein, um tief genug gehen zu können. Das nimmt viel Platz am Schreibtisch weg. Und außerdem brauchen die LS Abstand nach hinten, sonst dröhnen sie, und Abstand zum Hörer, um sich zu entfalten. Jaja, Nahfelder blabla, aber das ist ja nicht mehr HiFi


----------



## Madz (4. März 2012)

> Und außerdem brauchen die LS Abstand nach hinten, sonst dröhnen sie,


Das kannst du so nicht pauschalisieren. Wenn die BR nach vorne oder Zeut Seite gehen, löst sich das Problem meist von selbst.



> Abstand zum Hörer, um sich zu entfalten.


Das kannst du ebenfalls nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

Ja ja ihr habt ja nicht ganz unrecht. Nehmen wir an einer hat nur einen PC und sonst nix, dann meinetwegen macht es schon Sinn einen sau teuren Verstärker und Boxen dazu zu kaufen!
Ich denke die meisten haben aber ne Musikanlage und dann reichen "normale" Boxen für den PC. Edifier ist ja momentan sehr gut, die haben nicht so einen primitiven wum wum Bass!
Teufel hat total abgebaut und Logitech.....die machen gute Mäuse und dabei sollten sie auch bleiben!

Bei einem HiFi KH verhält es sich ein wenig anderster, den kannst auch an die Anlage anschließen der darf ruhig teurer sein! Aber bitte kein Soundsystem für über 1000€ für den PC.

Gut das @Madz das macht ist klar, ist ja auch ein HiFi Nerd aber für uns Gamer macht es net so einen großen Sinn!


----------



## Madz (4. März 2012)

> Edifier ist ja momentan sehr gut, die haben nicht so einen primitiven wum wum Bass!


Also von Edifier kenne ich nur das C2 und für mich war das Teil einfach ... naja lassen wir daß. Für den Preis ok, aber würde ich mir niemals hinstellen.



> Gut das @Madz das macht ist klar, ist ja auch ein HiFi Nerd aber für uns Gamer macht es net so einen großen Sinn!


Ich hatte noch nie eine seperate Anlage bzw. bis zu meinem 14. nur ein kompaktes Radio mit CD Player. Seitdem fungiert mein Rechner als Zuspieler für die Lautsprecher.  TV habe ich auch erst seit zwei Wochen, als Monitor für meinen PC.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

Nagut das C2 ist ja eher low butched ich meinte auch eher das Edifier S530D das ich mir gekauft habe oder das S730D, ist mir aber mit 350€ schon zu teuer!

@Madz wusste gar net das du im Soundbereich so ein Minimallist bist, hast dann wenigstens ne teure Freundin!


----------



## Madz (4. März 2012)

> Nagut das C2 ist ja eher low butched ich meinte auch eher das Edifier  S530D das ich mir gekauft habe oder das S730D, ist mir aber mit 350€  schon zu teuer!


Geh bloß niemals in ein Hifi Fachgeschäft probehören.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Geh bloß niemals in ein Hifi Fachgeschäft probehören.


 
Also für einen Noob darfst mich jetzt auch net halten, hab mir auch schon in den 90gern Boxen selber gebaut, damals waren Piezo Hochtöner total inn, heheh! Was ich damit sagen will ich weiß schon das Lautsprecher für viel Geld viel gut klingen!

Aber die Frage ist halt macht es auch an einem PC Sinn, wo dazu noch der Platz begrenzt ist. Also ich bin ganz froh das mein Edifier S530D nur Brüllwürfel hat, große Boxen hätten da gar keinen Platz!

Ich war mal in so einem Fachgeschäft und dachte kannst ja hin gehen hast ja kein Geld um was zu kaufen..........denkste gibt ja leider auch die Finanzierung und schwups waren mehrere tausend Mark vernichtet!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2012)

> Ich hatte noch nie eine seperate Anlage bzw. bis zu meinem 14. nur ein kompaktes Radio mit CD Player. Seitdem fungiert mein Rechner als Zuspieler für die Lautsprecher.  TV habe ich auch erst seit zwei Wochen, als Monitor für meinen PC.


 
Ich fahre da lieber Dreigleisig, das C2 am TV, das S 550 am PC und und die Anlage für Musik und Film ( ich weiß die beiden erstgenannten sorgen für Gänsehaut  ), aber für die Zwecke reicht es.
Es hat halt jeder einen anderen Anspruch, und den soll er auch ausleben. Das nächste PC System wird auch nur noch 2.0 sein wenn das bisherige den Ruf von Manitou hört da mittlerweile sehr der Kopfhörer im Betrieb ist.


----------



## Tuerkay (5. März 2012)

Kann die Edifier c3 aus meiner Sicht nur empfehlen. Es klingt jetzt vielleicht komisch aber ich finde die sogar besser als die S530D. Warum? Nun ich habe beide schon im Besitz bzw. gehabt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es nur bei mir so war aber bei s530 hat die Basswiedergabe fast komplett gefehlt und stattdessen wurden Höhen dumpfer. Das Problem hab ich bei den c3 nicht. Der klang ist für meine Bedürfnisse schön ausgeglichen.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (5. März 2012)

Tuerkay schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Edifier c3 aus meiner Sicht nur empfehlen. Es klingt jetzt vielleicht komisch aber ich finde die sogar besser als die S530D. Warum? Nun ich habe beide schon im Besitz bzw. gehabt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es nur bei mir so war aber bei s530 hat die Basswiedergabe fast komplett gefehlt und stattdessen wurden Höhen dumpfer. Das Problem hab ich bei den c3 nicht. Der klang ist für meine Bedürfnisse schön ausgeglichen.



Gut zu hören. Die C3 sind schon auf dem Weg. Hoffe ich höre einen Unterschied zu meinen x-140 xD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2012)

Tuerkay schrieb:


> Kann die Edifier c3 aus meiner Sicht nur empfehlen. Es klingt jetzt vielleicht komisch aber ich finde die sogar besser als die S530D. Warum? Nun ich habe beide schon im Besitz bzw. gehabt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es nur bei mir so war aber bei s530 hat die Basswiedergabe fast komplett gefehlt und stattdessen wurden Höhen dumpfer. Das Problem hab ich bei den c3 nicht. Der klang ist für meine Bedürfnisse schön ausgeglichen.


 
Kann sein, das S530D hat einen sehr sanften Bass, also kein Bum Bum wie bei Logitek. Aber wenn man ihn voll auf dreht und die richtige Musik laufen lässt kracht es schon ganz schön, sind ja 145 Watt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> Gut zu hören. Die C3 sind schon auf dem Weg. Hoffe ich höre einen Unterschied zu meinen x-140 xD



Schrieb ich ja schon das die Satelliten den besseren Eindruck machen da die denen der großen Serie gleichen. Einen Unterschied wirst du feststellen, da wirst du die Logitröt garantiert unter Beifallsrufe aus dem Fenster werfen. Naja die Dinger besitzen ja auch keine brauchbare Klangregelung


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

Habs heute geliefert bekommen bzw vor 1 h und bin ein wenig irritiert/durcheinander. 

Ausgepackt und alles aufgestellt. Erste ungewöhnliche Sache... als ich den Verstärker in die Hand genommen hab, flog irgendwas kleines im Gehäuse rum. Beim paar mal hin und her drehen, bei dem ich schauen wollte was es ist, ist es wohl irgendwo hängengeblieben. Naja erstmal angeschlossen und werfe mal die Maschinen an. 
Lautsprecher hören sich gut an, aber der Subwoofer ist irgendwie schwach auf der Brust. Nen paar Titel angeworfen und merke das bei ein paar Basslastigenpassagen der Subwoofer flattert. So wie als ob man nen vollaufgepumpten Luftballon die Luft rauslässt gemischt mit ein wenig rattern 

Ist da was kaputt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2012)

So sollte es natürlich nicht klingen bzw aussehen. Ist alles richtig verkabelt, und wie verhält es sich mit der Bassregelung? Wenn da drin schon was rasselt scheint wohl was Defekt zu sein und daher würde ich das System tauschen.


----------



## Iceananas (6. März 2012)

Würde auch sagen, dass du einfach pech gehabt hast und ein Defektes erhalten hast. Umtauschen würde ich sagen.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

ist doof zu erklären. Also die Basseinstellung kann man von -9 bis +9 einstellen ... 0 ist mittelding. wenn ich von 0 auf 9 drehe ist kein soooo großer unterschied. Ich hab hier ne mini hifianlage 4.0 von Sharp und eine LS von dem Sharp könnte den Bass erzeugen den der Edifier macht  Ich hab in erinnerung das ein Subwoofer das Zimmer richtig zum beben bringt wenn man ihn aufdreht, aber das ist ein witz


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

hab nen youtube vid hochgeladen... KLICK


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. März 2012)

Wie hast du die win7 Einstellungen für die Boxen eingestellt? Die muss auf Vollspectrum-Lautsprecher eingestellt sein, ganz wichtig sonst haste keinen Bass!


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

wo stellt man das ein?


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

habs ... war schon eigestellt


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. März 2012)

Dann ist noch wichtig das du keien MP3`s benutzt die winiter als 192kb/s haben. Das System reagiert sehr alergisch auf schlecht aufgenommene Musik. Teste es mal mit dein richtigen CD! Kann aber auch nicht so viel dazu sagen, weil ich das C3 nicht kenne hab ja das S530D und da ist der Bass recht knackig wenn auch nicht so stark wie bei einem Teufel oder Logitek System.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

Ich hab die Fehlerquelle gefunden -.- . Hinten am Sub da wo die Anschlüsse sind ist ein Loch das ins Gehäuse führt ( wofür es sein soll keine Ahnung). Wenn ich das Loch mit meiner Hand zuhalte, dann ist das Flatter weg!. Scheit ein Produktionsfehler zu sein oder nur ich hab das Problem. Das Ding geht morgen aufjedenfall wieder zurück.

vllt zahl ich ein wenig drauf und hol mir das S530


----------



## Bier (6. März 2012)

Das Loch ist aber nicht das Bassreflexrohr oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2012)

Es kann nur die Bassreflexöffnung sein. Ich hätte ja auf eine falsche Verkabelung getippt, aber der Anschluß ist ja Narrensicher ( ist keine Anspielung ). Ich würde trotzdem bei dem Modell bleiben. Ein Fehler soll nie passieren, aber leider passiert es doch.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

da wo ich es zuhalte ist da wo ich es gefilmt habe direkt unter den anschlüssen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2012)

Nee so sollte es definitiv nicht klingen, auch wenn ich nur das C2 als Vergleich nutze. Da ist wohl im Verstärker was weggebrochen oder ähnlich. Kabel mal aus Spass getauscht oder den anderen Eingang?


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nee so sollte es definitiv nicht klingen, auch wenn ich nur das C2 als Vergleich nutze. Da ist wohl im Verstärker was weggebrochen oder ähnlich. Kabel mal aus Spass getauscht oder den anderen Eingang?


 
jo schon versucht. Hat alle nichts gebracht


----------



## ShadowBear40K (7. März 2012)

Heute gehen die C3 zurück. Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob der Aufpreis zu den s530d sich lohnt? Kosten ca 220 Euro. Zudem kommt, dass ich kein optischen Ausgang hab am pc? Ist dann eine Soundkarte notwendig? 

Ich hab die s550d beim Kumpel gehört, da ist der Bass schön stark und nicht aufdringlich. Ist der bei den s530d gleich ? 

Weis auch einer ob die microlab h-200 besser sind als die C3 und s530d?


----------



## dragonlort (7. März 2012)

Morgen
Soviel ich weis, da ich auch das 530d habe auch über den optischen ausgang am onboard habe wird das dann von den verstärker im sub gesteuert.
Korigiert mich wen ich was falsches sagen.

Ich finde bei den 530d gut das alles schön harmoniert. Der bass kommt auch nur richtig wen einer da ist sonst.spielt er schön im hintergrund.

Achte aber darauf das du 530 mit D  holst da es 2 versionen gibt.


----------



## Bier (7. März 2012)

Es wird so oder so vom Verstärker im Sub ''angetrieben''
Unterschied ist nur, dass bei digitaler Verbindung die D/A Wandler des Edifiers das Signal umwandeln und bei analoger Verbindung die Soundkarte/Onboardsound das übernimmt.
Wobei ich dann sehen würde, dass du dir ne günstige Soundkarte mit optischem Ausgang holst (nimm die günstigste die du findest, macht keinen Unterschied), da das 530D das Signal mit Sicherheit besser umwandelt als der Onboardsound.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (7. März 2012)

Wäre denn der Unterschied merklich zu den C3? Kostet ja gut 60 euro mehr. Den 530d kann man ja auch über analog anschließen, macht das nen großen Unterschied ? Wenn Soundkarte, dann sicher ( wie ich öfters hier lese) ne xonar D1 oder


----------



## Nightcrosser (7. März 2012)

Die Soundkarte würde ich sein lassen, außer die willst du für Kopfhörer.
Ich habe das S530D digital angeschlossen und hatte an meiner D1 Kopfhörer.
Die Xonar D1 nützt so gut wie gar nichts beim Edifier.
Das 530D hat ja soweit ich weiß die gleichen Satelliten wie das 550 von deinem Kumpel.

Ich würd das Geld auf jedenfall investieren, die halten wahrscheinlich länger
als dein Fernseher.

Edit:OK überlesen, dass du die Soka anscheinend für den optischen Anschluss
brauchst.


----------



## Bier (7. März 2012)

Nightcrosser schrieb:


> Edit:OK überlesen, dass du die Soka anscheinend für den optischen Anschluss
> brauchst.


 
Jo genau so ist es.
Sonst hätte ich auch keine SK vorgeschlagen 
Aber das ganze analog an den Onboardsound zu klemmen wär mir persönlich zu schade..


----------

